# Help with setting up a DT D12-700 for locals



## jcderosier

I have a Directv d12-700 with a off air in option but I can't seem to get it to work and it is NOT hooked to a satellite. I do pay for the service at my home but I do not have a satellite hooked up at my shop where the tv is. I don't want any HD channels or anything like that as I have a standard def regular old TV. I'm not sure if it's digital, I'm almost positive it is not. This is my setup and I'm trying NOT to spend anymore money as this is just for my barber shop and I don't need anything fancy. I JUST WANT TO WATCH TV!!

TV- Toshiba MD 13N1 dvd/tv combo
Antenna - GE UHF/VHF/FM analog and digital with loop and dipoles, indoor
Receiver - D12-700 by Directv

Thanks in advance


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I'm not sure what you're looking at but first...
:welcome_s to DBSTalk!

The D12 is designed as a satellite receiver only. It's not designed to receive over-the-air channels. For that I'd like to recommend a converter box of the sort you can get at your local convenience or electronics store. It will let your older TV receive the new digital channels.


----------



## jcderosier

Ok then WHY does it have an out for off air antenna? Isn't a Directv box essentially a converter?


----------



## BattleZone

jcderosier said:


> Ok then WHY does it have an out for off air antenna? Isn't a Directv box essentially a converter?


The D12 has a pass-through switch/connector for OTA/cable, so that if you've got your D12 hooked up to the TV's coax input (the only input many older TVs have), you can switch to your cable or antenna signal by simply turning off your D12. When the D12 is off, any signal connected to the OTA/cable passthrough is sent to the TV's coax input so that the TV's tuner can tune it in (if it has the ability to do so).

The D12 does not have any OTA or cable tuner built-in, and even if it did, it would require both a subscription and a satellite connection in order to function. The satellite companies aren't in business to provide you with OTA TV signals, especially when you aren't paying for sat service.

The D12 is a *satellite* converter box, and more specifically, a DirecTV converter box (it isn't usable with any other service). It isn't an OTA or cable converter box.


----------



## jcderosier

"The D12 does not have any OTA or cable tuner built-in, and even if it did, it would require both a subscription and a satellite connection in order to function. The satellite companies aren't in business to provide you with OTA TV signals, especially when you aren't paying for sat service."

I do pay for service and you would know that had you READ my post. I've read SEVERAL posts that state you can use your old satellite box as a digital converter THIS is why I asked. What...do you all on here work for Directv?? If so, I see why I don't like nor appreciate this forum. 

good day


----------



## moghedien

j
I do pay for service and you would know that had you READ my post. I've read SEVERAL posts that state you can use your old satellite box as a digital converter THIS is why I asked. What...do you all on here work for Directv?? If so said:


> The posts you read about people using Directv receivers are referring to the older High Definition receivers like the models on this list:
> 
> HDTV DirecTV Satellite Tuners
> 
> * DirecTV HR10-250 (HD DVR)
> * DirecTV H10
> * DirecTV H20
> * Hughes HNS HIRD-E86
> * Hughes HNS HTL-HD
> * Hughes HNS SD-HBH
> * LG LSS-3200A
> * Mitsubishi SR-HD5
> * Panasonic TU-HDS20
> * Philips DSHD800
> * Proscan PS61000
> * RCA DTC-100
> * RCA DTC-210
> * RCA DTC-210 Supplement
> * RCA HD65W20
> * RCA HD65W20
> * RCA P61300
> * Samsung SIR-TS160 (E)
> * Samsung SIR-TS360
> * Sony HD100
> * Sony SAT-HD200
> * Sony SAT-HD300
> * Toshiba DST-3000
> * Toshiba DW65X91
> * Zenith DTV1080
> * Zenith HD-SAT520
> 
> These receivers have a built-in ATSC tuner, and except for the H20, can be used without having the receiver active on your account. However, all of these receivers have to be connected to a properly aligned dish so that they can download the guide information. No OTA tuners were put into the Standard Definition receivers(like the D12) probably because of the expense. The "Off Air IN" connector you saw is for those older TVs that only have a single coax input but need to connect two devices(Directv receiver and OTA antenna).


----------

